# Hoooray we met our gorgeous son today



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

What can I say, it was amazing!

Meeting first to discuss the plan for introductions etc, then off we went to FC house.

The door was open and I could hear him chatting before we seen him, and then there he was, our son in front of our eyes   

He wasn't very shy, he was talking about cars, and i said i had brought him so cars and would he like to see, and he said yes, yes, and hen that was it, he was there right with us from then on.  we sat on the floor and played with him, and it was really relaxed and natural.  He sat on our knees, and it was fantastic.  FC sat back, and was saying give it to mummy/daddy etc, and he was fine with it.  We looked through our Tomy photo album that we have done and was looking at the house and his bedroom etc and he soo relaxed about everything. 

We even got a kiss when we were leaving, and i said i would blow him a kiss when we got outside and he blew one back.

Honestly, today made everything seem to fade away, it was definitely worth it   

Cant wait till tomorrow to see him again, and then everday after that.  All being well he will move home next Wednesday /Thursday.

Soooo happy   

Best wishes everyone


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

So glad it went so well.

Thank you for sharing and here's to the future....

Bop


----------



## racheypache13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh, that post makes me so happy for you! What a wonderful experience. Enjoy xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw welling up for you, and i dont even know you! such truly magical moments  
have another amazing day today  
kj x


----------



## panorama (Feb 7, 2005)

Welling up too, he sounds so lovely!   

Have a wonderful day! xx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh how lovely, it's such a special day isn't it.


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

That's great news, you must be over the moon.

K xx


----------



## Mamaji (Jan 21, 2011)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!! Am crying happy tears what a beautiful story ... I can just imagine everything you are describing... he sounds adorable.  Wishing you many years of happiness with your new family xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

how wonderful a truly magical day .....enjoy!!!xx

Sarahxx


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

wow sounds just perfect moment!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Honestly cant tell you how good its all going, we are totally totally over the moon   

He is such a lovely little boy, and we all seem to be getting along so well already.  Bathed him last night and put him to bed and he just did it without a murmer, we are soo lucky.

Hes really patient with us too, its just as if he knows haha, when we are fastening the car seat it can take a while, and he sits there good as gold and smiles as if to say you 2 are totally hopeless   

I cant believe it, really I cant that finally we are mummy and daddy, its been a long and eventful 10 years, but it was all worth it for the feeling now   

Best wishes everyone   

Wendy xxxx


----------



## Sonybear (Sep 8, 2008)

I am so pleased for you, massive hugs and congratulations.

xxxxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

So lovely to read your posts and sense the joy in them   

Congratulations to you all, he sounds a little star   

Keep posting   

xxxxx


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Thankyou for posting to let us know how it's going - it's fabulous to follow your story and to think that it might happen to us someday soon.
So very happy for you.   
Duckling x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

awww    fantastic. lovely reading ur story. its a magical feeling and 1 u will never forget xxxxxx


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ahhh this brought tears to my eyes, how lovely   enjoy every minute xx


----------

